# 2004 Chevy Suburban 2500



## mike

We bought this used from Oregon Camper some time ago and it was an awesome towing beast. We have since bought a Motorhome and sold the camper. We absolutely love this burb, but we are considering selling it and buying something more family friendly, i.e. Minivan. It has most bells and whistles. 135000 miles. Body is in good shape. It was well maintained as I didnt want to get stuck on a trip. It has a 6.0l engine with a 4:10 axel ratio. This was meant to pull. It also has QUADRASTEER. This makes towing a breaze. Backing is simple as the rear wheels turn. I am putting this out there to see if there is any interest. I would love to see this go to someone that could use a suburban. I am not giving it away. I did some research on Cars. com. If anyone is really interested, feel free to reach out. I will put pics out sometime next week, as the weather in chicago, I want to put out some clean pictures.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

That is one SWEET Suburban for sure!! If you're thinking about it...just get it. The Quadrasteer alone is worth it.


----------



## mike

Thanks brother. We still love it and it will be hard to part with but I think it's time to let someone else enjoy it. I will probably post it on other places next week. Hope all is well with you and the family


----------



## CaptJeff711

I am interested as my 1988 burb needs more hp and torque to pull our 278url up the big hills in Co, Ut, Az, Or..etc. Not looking to buy a new truck at $45-$70k! No hurry though as we have to recover after spending so much on our travels so far. Probably be buying mid summer to fall.


----------



## mike

I will probably get rid of it before then, let me know if your situation changes. We are not pulling anymore as we have a motorhome and it is my daily driver. I would like to get something a little better on fuel.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mike said:


> I will probably get rid of it before then, let me know if your situation changes. We are not pulling anymore as we have a motorhome and it is my daily driver. I would like to get something a little better on fuel.


Ah come on Mike, you can drive circles around ANY car....Quadrasteer is da' bomb. If anyone is reading this, go to Youtube and check out Quadrasteer video's...will blow you away.


----------



## CaptJeff711

mike said:


> I will probably get rid of it before then, let me know if your situation changes. We are not pulling anymore as we have a motorhome and it is my daily driver. I would like to get something a little better on fuel.


Depends on the price if we need to buy it before summer. How much are you asking? I just moved to Az so it also depends on how far I need to travel to pick it up as well.


----------



## CaptJeff711

Oregon_Camper said:


> That is one SWEET Suburban for sure!! If you're thinking about it...just get it. The Quadrasteer alone is worth it.


Any idea what the asking price is?


----------



## Oregon_Camper

CaptJeff711 said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is one SWEET Suburban for sure!! If you're thinking about it...just get it. The Quadrasteer alone is worth it.
> 
> 
> 
> Any idea what the asking price is?
Click to expand...

Mike...post your asking price. :secret:

...or anyone can PM Mike so he can reply directly to you.


----------



## mike

Just saw this, I would be happy with seven thousand


----------



## CaptJeff711

Sounds like a very fair price! Let me talk it over with my lady and hope we can take it off your hands. Thanks!


----------



## mike

I sent you a pm with my info


----------



## mike

I just put it up on Cars.com. I still havent gotten pics but working on it.


----------



## mike

I just sold the suburban to a younger family that just bought their first tt. I'm sorry Capt. Jeff but I got significantly more that what I was willing to sell it to you for. I also felt really good selling it to a newer camping family. Good Luck.


----------



## Oregon_Camper

mike said:


> I just sold the suburban to a younger family that just bought their first tt. I'm sorry Capt. Jeff but I got significantly more that what I was willing to sell it to you for. I also felt really good selling it to a newer camping family. Good Luck.


Great news....glad it went to a "camping" family. :ibbanana:


----------



## mike

I put it on Craigslist in the rv section, not in the cars section. I had two people really interested and the one I sold it to is a mechanic also. I was a little worried about a vehicle with 137,000 on it. I was really relieved when he said that the biggest thing was the body as I kept it clean, it would get dirty on long trips but when i got back it was spotless.


----------

